# Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro



## Baschtiang (2. Februar 2019)

*Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Hey,

suche einen gutaussehenden Mini-ITX gaming pc 

1.) Wie hoch ist das Budget?
—> max. 1500 Euro

2.) Gibt es abgesehen vom Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird? (Bildschirm, Betriebssystem, ...) Gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget?
—> Nein

3.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden? 
—> ja, anfänger!

4.) Gibt es vorhandene Hardware, die verwendet werden kann? (z.B. Festplatte, Netzteil, ... (am besten mit Modellangabe und Alter)) Welche Anforderungen erfüllt das aktuelle Systeme nicht, falls vorhanden?
—> nein

5.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat der Monitor, falls vorhanden? (Alternativ Modellangabe)
—> nicht vorhanden

6.) Welchen Anwendungsbereich hat der PC? Welche Spiele werden gespielt? Welche Anwendungen werden benutzt?
—> gaming, multimedia, office!
—> Fifa, GTA, sämliche Ego Shooter, die neu auf demMarkt sind!

7.) Wie viel Speicherplatz (SSD, HDD) wird benötigt?
—> 1TB SSD

8.) Soll der Rechner übertaktet werden? Grafikkarte und / oder Prozessor?
—> da ich Anfänger bin, weiss ich es (noch) nicht! Da ich aber gerne eine Wasserkühlung einsetzen würde....könnte es sein 

9.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? (Lautstärke, Design, Größe, WLAN, optisches Laufwerk, ...)
- möglichst schallgedämpft
- Grösse: ist ein Thema: mini itx weichen ja stark ab...die kleinsten cases (rocket oder corsair air240) scheiden bestimmt aus wegen der gewünschten Wasserkühlung! Aber höher als 33 cm sollte er nicht sein
-wlan: ja
- optisches laufwerk: nein
- prozessor: keine präferenzen für intel oder amd
- graka: nvidia oder msi... ebenfalls keine präferenzen!
- gerne glasseitenteil(e) vom Gehäuse
- Wasserkühlung: ja
- etwas blinken oder leuchten: sehr gerne, soll schon auch ein hingucker werden 
- bluetooth: ja
- anzahl usb etc: nich wichtig! 

Danke euch!


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Komme im 1. Versuch auf 35,1cm Gehäusehöhe 

1 Crucial MX500 1TB, M.2 (CT1000MX500SSD4)
1 AMD Ryzen 5 2600, 6x 3.40GHz, boxed (YD2600BBAFBOX)
1 Crucial Ballistix Sport AT DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL17-19-19 (BLS2C8G4D30CESTK/BLS2K8G4D30CESTK)
1 KFA² GeForce RTX 2070 EX [1-Click OC], 8GB GDDR6, HDMI, 2x DP, retail (27NSL6UCV1XK)
1 ASRock Fatal1ty B450 Gaming-ITX/ac (90-MXB870-A0UAYZ)
1 Corsair Crystal Series 280X RGB schwarz, Glasfenster (CC-9011135-WW)
1 Alphacool Eisbaer 240 (11285)
1 be quiet! Straight Power 11 450W ATX 2.4 (BN280)

Was mir noch nicht klar ist: was für ein Monitor wird verwendet bzw. gebraucht?

Edit: Das Raijintek Ophion wäre vllt ne Option für dein Gehäuse. Ist nicht ganz so bunt, bietet aber alles, was du möchtest. Würde ich daher wohl nehmen


----------



## Discocoonnect (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Das Air 240 ist mATX und gehört zu den größen kleinen Cases.
Warum eine Wakü?

Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen 1500€


----------



## Baschtiang (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Komme im 1. Versuch auf 35,1cm Gehäusehöhe
> 
> 1 Crucial MX500 1TB, M.2 (CT1000MX500SSD4)
> 1 AMD Ryzen 5 2600, 6x 3.40GHz, boxed (YD2600BBAFBOX)
> ...



Monitor habe ich einen benq zowie!

Vielen Dank für deine Config 

Meinst du ophion oder ophion evo?


----------



## Baschtiang (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*



Discocoonnect schrieb:


> Das Air 240 ist mATX und gehört zu den größen kleinen Cases.
> Warum eine Wakü?
> 
> Warenkorb | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Notebooks & Software bei Mindfactory.de kaufen 1500€




Warum eine WaKü?
Hmm dachte in den kleinen Gehäusen wegenden Temperaturen...
Wird das dannnicht zu heiss? Bzw wenn es für temperatur nicht notwendig ist, dann könnte ich auch ein kleineres Gehäuse nehmen...?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*



Baschtiang schrieb:


> Meinst du ophion oder ophion evo?



Das kannst du dir aussuchen...ich finde etwas mehr "Luft" nicht verkehrt und würde daher das Evo nehmen 



Baschtiang schrieb:


> Warum eine WaKü?
> Hmm dachte in den kleinen Gehäusen wegenden Temperaturen...
> Wird das dannnicht zu heiss? Bzw wenn es für temperatur nicht notwendig ist, dann könnte ich auch ein kleineres Gehäuse nehmen...?



Die Temperaturen hängen von der verbauten Hardware ab (und wie weit man diese ggf übertaktet) sowie der Kühlung. Dabei ist prinzipiell egal, ob man mit Luft oder Wasser kühlen möchte. Prinzipiell kannst du kleinere Gehäuse nehmen, allerdings sollte dir bewusst sein, dass auch dann weniger Fläche für Lüfter zur Verfügung steht. In der Kombination "Mini ITX Board" + "ATX Netzteil" wäre das Ophion übrigens sogar das kleinste (vom Volumen her) ^^


----------



## Baschtiang (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Das kannst du dir aussuchen...ich finde etwas mehr "Luft" nicht verkehrt und würde daher das Evo nehmen
> 
> 
> Die Temperaturen hängen von der verbauten Hardware ab (und wie weit man diese ggf übertaktet) sowie der Kühlung. Dabei ist prinzipiell egal, ob man mit Luft oder Wasser kühlen möchte. Prinzipiell kannst du kleinere Gehäuse nehmen, allerdings sollte dir bewusst sein, dass auch dann weniger Fläche für Lüfter zur Verfügung steht. In der Kombination "Mini ITX Board" + "ATX Netzteil" wäre das Ophion übrigens sogar das kleinste (vom Volumen her) ^^



Reicht denn in dem kleineren Case (ophion) dann normale kühlung, die in deiner Zusammenstellung eingefügt hast?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Ich würde auf jeden Fall - wenn´s das Ophion wird - einen 120er für die Front nehmen. Wenn´s das Evo und die Wakü wird, lässt du die natürlich oben rausblasen. Willst du es noch kleiner und nimmst nicht das Evo (dann auch keine Wakü) machen zwei 120er im Deckel auf jeden Fall Sinn. Das Gehäuse selbst hat halt keine Lüfter....von daher kannst du frei wählen (zB mit oder ohne RGB, Noctua oder be quiet! oder Alpenföhn, 3-Pin oder 4-Pin, etc).
Kühler ist ja bei der CPU dabei und passt auch rein. Wenn du dann doch was leiseres/schickeres willst, musst du halt gucken, dass das Teil max. 9cm hoch sein darf ^^


----------



## Baschtiang (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Ich würde auf jeden Fall - wenn´s das Ophion wird - einen 120er für die Front nehmen. Wenn´s das Evo und die Wakü wird, lässt du die natürlich oben rausblasen. Willst du es noch kleiner und nimmst nicht das Evo (dann auch keine Wakü) machen zwei 120er im Deckel auf jeden Fall Sinn. Das Gehäuse selbst hat halt keine Lüfter....von daher kannst du frei wählen (zB mit oder ohne RGB, Noctua oder be quiet! oder Alpenföhn, 3-Pin oder 4-Pin, etc).
> Kühler ist ja bei der CPU dabei und passt auch rein. Wenn du dann doch was leiseres/schickeres willst, musst du halt gucken, dass das Teil max. 9cm hoch sein darf ^^



Hast du denn eine empfehlung für schicke lüfter mit rgb?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Falls du gleich das 3er Pack möchtest: Alpenföhn Wing Boost 3 ARGB, 120mm, 3er-Pack ab €'*'59,84 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland Gibt es auch einzeln(falls du erst mal nur zwei möchtest), sind dann im Endeffekt genau so teuer ^^
Günstiger wären die Thermaltake Riing 12 LED RGB Radiator Fan Sync Edition ab €' '37,29 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## Baschtiang (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Ihr habt alle AMD ryzen empfohlen! Besonderer grund?


----------



## Discocoonnect (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Kurzer Vergleich:
Ryzen 2600(X) vs 8600k
140-160€ bzw. 180-200€ vs 260€
12 Threads vs 6 Threads
moderate Leistung in allen Bereichen vs sehr gute Singlecoreleistung (bis zu 20% mehr als bei AMD)
übertaktbar vs stark übertaktbar
ausreichender Boxedkühler vorhanden vs keiner
Board <100€ völlig ausreichend vs Z370/Z390 >100€ damit guter RAM nutzbar, für OC >150€
Plattform noch bis min. 2020 neue CPUs vs 1151 v2 stirbt aus

Kurzgesagt Ryzen sind deutlich günstiger, für das, was sie bieten. Wenn man jetzt den Ryzen 2700 (250€) mit dem 9900k (500€) vergleicht, welche beide 16 Threads haben, dann gilt hier das selbe wie für den 2600 und 8600k, nur der Preisunterschied ist deutlich größer. 
Intel empfehle ich nur, wenn man genau im Jetzt die meiste Leistung will, ein Ugrade noch auf Ryzen Gen. 4 ausgeschlossen ist und ein Budget weit weit über 1000€ hat (eher Richtung 2000€ mit RTX 2080 und 9700k). Es gibt noch vereinzelte Fälle, wo Intel noch mehr Sinn macht, die aber nicht so häufig vorkommen.


----------



## Baschtiang (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Ich nehme jetzt das corsair 240 in weiss! 
Hat sich bei mir durchgesetzt!
Oder habt ihr da grosse einwände, erfahrungen etc?


----------



## Discocoonnect (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Nimm das ruhig.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Bin generell allergisch gegen Corsair Gehäuse  aber dir viel Spaß!


----------



## Discocoonnect (3. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Bin generell allergisch gegen Corsair Gehäuse  aber dir viel Spaß!



Darf man fragen warum, einfach eine kurze Anwort bitte.


----------



## Baschtiang (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Bin generell allergisch gegen Corsair Gehäuse  aber dir viel Spaß!



Warum, würde ich auch gerne wissen..

Finde das Kabelmanagement cool ...


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Schlechte Erfahrungen....beruhend auf dem 100R und dem 570X. Mich hat die Verarbeitungsqualität bei keinem der beiden überzeugen können.

Das 100R hab ich mal für ne Freundin verbaut. Klapprig, unsaubere Kanten,..... Da hab ich mehr erwartet. Ein Core 3300 aus der gleichen Preisklasse macht da einen besseren Job. Vllt hatte ich ja aber auch nur ein Montagsmodell erwischt. Das 570X hat ein Kumpel von mir. Hab ich daher nur mal kurz "bewundert" und er hat vom Einbau erzählt...

Meide seitdem die Corsair Gehäuse. Bin ich bei Fractal Design, Antec oder Cooler Master besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Baschtiang (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Darf ich euch noch um einen rat bitten: wenn ich intel prozessor nehme (schwanke zwischen i5 9700k oder entsprechend i7!
Welches mainboard würdet ihr dann nehmen?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Den I5 9700K müsstest du mir mal zeigen 

Das Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Elite ab €' '174,92 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland soll ganz gut sein


----------



## Baschtiang (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Den I5 9700K müsstest du mir mal zeigen
> 
> Das Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Elite ab €'*'174,92 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland soll ganz gut sein



Haha, sorry. Tippfehler 

Danke für den Tipp 

Und ein Kühler für den CPU?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Alpenföhn Brocken 3, Scythe Mugen 5 (PCGH), Dark Rock 4 (Pro), Noctua NH-D 15....


----------



## Baschtiang (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Den I5 9700K müsstest du mir mal zeigen
> 
> Das Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Elite ab €'*'174,92 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland soll ganz gut sein



Das passt mit jedem Intel Prozessor wegen Socke 1151...?
UND
Das passt auch in das Corsair 240?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Ah, stimmt...das Gehäuse wolltest du da. Dann streich meine letzen Posts  Weder Board noch Kühler passen dann ^^

Also Sockel 1151 musst du unterteilen:
1151v1 (meistens einfach nur 1151 genannt) passt zu den CPUs der 6000er und 7000er Reihe --> veraltet, nicht mehr empfehlenswert
1151v2 ist für aktuelle CPU, also die 8000er und 9000er Reihe

Grundsätzlich sind die CPUs auch mit allen Chipsätzen (B360, H370, Z370, Z390) kompatibel, allerdings läuft zum einen nur der Z390 auch ohne aktuelles BIOS und zum anderen macht ein Z-Board auf Grund der besseren Spannungsversorgung schon Sinn. Würde daher gleich auf den 390er gehen: Das MSI MPG Z390M Gaming Edge AC ab €'*'168,84 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland wäre zB eine Option.

Schwieriger wirds bei der Wahl des Kühlers, da in das Gehäuse nur welche mit max. 120mm Bauhöhe passen. Spontan fällt mir der be quiet! Shadow Rock TF 2 ab €'*'45,56 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland ein...oder ne AiO Wakü ^^ Könnte allerdings sein, dass man dann sogar auf ein ITX Board setzen muss. Da müsste ich aber auch erst mal nachlesen, was da machbar ist. Weiß ich nicht ausm Eff Eff ^^


----------



## Baschtiang (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

So, habe jetzt mal was zusammengestellt...

Mini gaming Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Wo würdet ihr sparen bzw. Sachen ändern?

Bitte nochmal um eure super Hilfe


----------



## Discocoonnect (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Wolltest du das Air 240 nicht in weiß?
Anpassungen:
MX500 für 120€ statt 135€.
KEINE 1070 Ti für den Preis, da nimmst du bitte gleich eine 2070. MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Armor 8G OCV1 | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU ~500€.

Frage an alle: Sind die Lüfter mit MSI Mystic Light kompatibel?

Sieht sonst für mich gut aus.


----------



## Baschtiang (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Ja, die Grafikkarte....die passt aber nicht in das corsair 240 Gehäuse....max. 290mm lang und 12cm hoch....soweit ich das gelesen habe.


----------



## Discocoonnect (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Die passt, solange du vorne keinen Radiator mit inkl. 2 Lüfter auf jeder Seite einbaust.
Corsair Carbide Air 240 Micro-ATX Chassis Review | Page 4 of 5 | eTeknix die Karte da drin ist zwischen 305 und 310mm lang.
Gainward GeForce RTX 2070 Phantom GLH ab €'*'579 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland die hier sollte aber passen nach den Maßen. Kostet gerade nur 499€ bei Mindfactory.


----------



## Baschtiang (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Super, danke!

Dann also so: Mini gaming Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Könnte man noch was bunter und leuchtend gestalten?


----------



## Discocoonnect (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Bunter geht immer, sogar die Kabel!

RGB-Strips: Phanteks Multicolor LED-Strip 2x 400mm RGB ab €' '14,85 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Phanteks Multicolor LED-Strip 400mm RGB ab €' '5,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland einer sollte reichen

Was hätlst du von weißen Sleeves? Phanteks Verlängerungskabel Kit für Netzteile, weiß/grau ab €' '23,43 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 

Nochmal:
Die Karte ist leider schon wieder weg. Ich würde bei der MSI bleiben, es sei denn jemand oder du sagst etwas dagegen.

Frage an alle: Sind die Lüfter mit MSI Mystic Light kompatibel?

Sieht sonst für mich gut aus.


----------



## Baschtiang (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Ok, wow, super vielen Dank für deine Mühe 

Habe es mal finalisiert: Mini gaming Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU

Für weitere Tipps bin ich immer bereit


----------



## Baschtiang (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Nochmal zum Passen der Grafikkarte! 
Die Radiotoren einfach ausbauen?


----------



## Baschtiang (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*



Discocoonnect schrieb:


> Wolltest du das Air 240 nicht in weiß?
> Anpassungen:
> MX500 für 120€ statt 135€.
> KEINE 1070 Ti für den Preis, da nimmst du bitte gleich eine 2070. MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Armor 8G OCV1 | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU ~500€.
> ...



Die MSI würdest du nehmen... die gibts aber aktuell gar nicht...?!


----------



## Discocoonnect (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Ich meinte die Radiatoren (Kühlkörper) einer Wasserkühlung. Da könnte immernoch knapp eine inkl. 2 Lüftern reinpassen, wird aber knapp.

Ja, doof. Dann müsstest du warten oder eine andere Karte nehmen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (4. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Wie wär´s mit der "Non-OC": MSI GeForce RTX 2070 Armor 8G ab €' '508 (2019) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU Zumindest bei Amazon gibt´s die ab ca. 525€..


----------



## Baschtiang (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

schaut mal hier, auch diese diskussion...
Neue RTX Karten - Zu Gross fuer "alte" Gehaeuse? | ComputerBase Forum

Und dann es gibt die gainward (Gainward GeForce RTX 2070 Phantom GLH ab €' '579 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland) wieder, die auf jeden Fall passt 

Dann nehm kch die, dann ist alles in Ordnung?


----------



## Discocoonnect (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Die kannst du nehmen, die kostet aber eben 80€ mehr. Die Armor gibt es wohl wd für 499€.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Wenn dir der Preis nicht soo wichtig ist und die Karte vllt noch ein wenig ins (farbliche) Konzept passen soll, wäre die Gigabyte GeForce RTX 2070 Gaming OC White 8G ab €' '570 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland auch keine schlechte Wahl....und nochmal etwas kürzer ^^


----------



## Baschtiang (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Ok, aber ich denke mal, dass ich schon auf die Breite (Lange ist ja kein Problem, dort können Grakas bis 330mm rein)  achten sollte der Karte bei dem Gehäuse...: Ein Kommentar von Geizhals:

"Super Gehäuse, passt alles rein unter 90. Sieht hammer …
Super Gehäuse, passt alles rein unter 90.
Sieht hammer aus, man kann viele Lüfter erweitern und Kabelman. stimmt.

nur bei der Grafikkarte muss man aufpassen, diese darf OHNE PCIe-Kabel nicht breiter wie 12 cm sein. Da hier nur max 1314cm platz sind vorher am besten ausmessen oder mal online umschauen"

Link hierzu: Corsair Carbide Series Air 240 weiß Bewertungen Geizhals Deutschland

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Kann durchaus was dran sein...daher auch die Gigabyte als Vorschlag. Nicht nur kürzer, sonder auch 14mm schmaler 

Anders gesagt: wenn die Angaben aus der Bewertung stimmen, fallen die Gainward und die MSI eh raus.


----------



## Baschtiang (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Die Antworten aus der Bewertung scheinen echt zu stimmen 
Dann bleibt nur die Gigbyte 

Die 1070 Ti haltet ihr für gar nicht gut oder?

Man sagt ja, dass die 2070 sich zwischen 1080 und 1080Ti positioniert... stimmt das?


----------



## Discocoonnect (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Die 1070 Ti ist sicher ok, nur nicht für den Preis. 

Also die 2070 ist schneller als eine 1080, dürfte aber noch nicht die Mitte zwischen der 1080 und 1080 Ti erreichen, nicht mal wirklich knapp. Eine RTX 2080 befindet sich in etwa auf dem Niveau deiner 1080 Ti.


----------



## Baschtiang (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Uiii!
Gerade ist das corsair 240 angekommen .... boah ist ganz schön gross, dachte ich nicht... ********...

Macht es sinn doch ein kleineres zu nehmen? Welches würdet ihr dann nehmen...?
Meine Zielkomponenten kennt ihr ja nun ausführlich 

Kommt ja nur das rocket, ophion oder ophion evo in Frage... oder andere Tipps?


----------



## Discocoonnect (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Noch kleiner mit Fenster und gutem Airflow wird echt schwer.

Thermaltake Core V1 Mini-ITX Gehaeuse - schwarz Window 
Das Kolink Rocket ist halt teuer af.
Das Ophion ist geil, aber eben auch teuer.

Außerdem geht in die 3 Gehäuse nur mITX, in das Air 240 geht mATX rein.


----------



## Baschtiang (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Das thermal gefällt mir nicht so ...

Welches ist -unabhängig vom Preis- das beste?
Auch Scheibe nicht sooo wichtig... 
es sollte ein gutes Kabelmanagement haben und nicht allzu laut sein und nicht soo hot werden


----------



## Discocoonnect (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Also das Kolink ist wirklich klein, sehr klein:
kolink rocket build - Google-Suche 
Ich will dir ja jetzt keinen Ryzen aufschwatzen, aber der RGB-Kühler vom 2700 passt da rein (250€)^^.

DAN Cases A4-SFX V3 Mini-ITX Gaming-Gehaeuse - silber Das hier wäre nochmal ne Nummer kleiner und eins der ultimativen mITX-Cases....für >200€.

Also das V1 hätte oben auch eine Scheibe und wäre auch in weiß erhältlich. Nochmal ein andere Link Thermaltake Core V1 ab €'*'39,15 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ohne Scheibe und Schnickschack bei der Optik empfehle ich einfach mal das: 
Fractal Design Node 202 Mini-ITX ohne Netzteil schwarz - ITX Gehäuse | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,


----------



## Baschtiang (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Ich schwanke gerade zwischen dem rocket, ophion evo oder ophion.......

Müsste ich bei den kleineren irgendwelche technischen einschränkungen hinnehmen?

Welches der obigen drei würdet ihr nehmen?

Wird es ein kleineres geben mit so nem airflow und geringer lautstärke (mit meinem technischen vorhaben) wie das corsair 240?


----------



## Discocoonnect (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Je weniger Platz, desto weniger Luftstrom, jeden Fall so ungefähr.

Das Ophion Evo ist eben ein wenig höher als das Ophio. Der Kühler wäre bei beiden Gehäusen wohl zu hoch. Ich würde das Ophio Evo aus Optikgründen nehmen.

So wie der Airflow aussieht sollte das Ophio (Evo) dem Kolink Rocket aufgestellt sein.


----------



## Baschtiang (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Was heisst aufgestellt? 

Würdest du das corsair 240 nehmen oder das ophion evo...?!


----------



## Discocoonnect (5. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Willst du ein möglichst kleines System ist das Ophion (Evo) wohl eine gute Wahl. Das Corsair Ari 240 bietet halt mehr Platz.

Man müsste für ein mITX-System dann eben noch wenigstens ein Board aussuchen.


----------



## Baschtiang (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Erstmal brutalen Dank an deine Mithilfe!!! Ausser mit likes zu danken und in warmen Worten bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig 

!!!danke!!!!

Das corsair habe ich in weisser voraussicht bei amazon bestellt wegen der langen Rücksendung  ich hatte auch das ophion evo favourisiert! Bestelle ich jetzt!

Nochmal zu meinem warenkorb: Was müsste ich dann ändern...?!
Und welches mainboard als itx?

Mini gaming Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Discocoonnect (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Also das Board ist wohl ganz gut, wie ich es so gelesen habe ASRock Z390 Phantom Gaming-ITX/ac ab €'*'195,92 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Zu mITX-Boards kann ich aber leider nicht viel sagen.
Darüber wären noch ein ROG Strix Board von Asus für 40€ mehr und darunter noch eins von MSI oder Gigabyte.

Ich glaube die Grafikkarte passt hier optisch nicht mehr so perfekt rein.

Bitte immernoch: Solange man die SSD nicht sieht, würde ich auf eine MX500 für 30€ weniger setzen. Man könnte auch auf eine SATA-M.2 setzen, womit man Kabel vermeiden könnte.
Die meisten mITX-Boards haben 2x M.2, einmal mit 4PCIe-Lanes, einmal nur für SATA.-


----------



## Baschtiang (6. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Werde das asrock nehmen! Auch nur gutes gelesen  danke!
Bei dem Intel Prozessor tenidere ich fürs Gaming zu dem i5 8600k...passt das?

Heute Abend packe ich das Ophion Evo aus  

bin mal gespannt!


----------



## Discocoonnect (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Willst du den Sockel möglichst lang nutzen, dann nimm den 9700k, willst du Geld sparen, setze auf einen Ryzen 2600 mit B450 bzw. X470, falls Upgrade auf Ryzen Gen. 3 oder 4.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*



Baschtiang schrieb:


> Heute Abend packe ich das Ophion Evo aus
> 
> bin mal gespannt!



Ich auch....kannst ja mal ein paar Fotos vom fertigen "Projekt" machen


----------



## Baschtiang (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Ok, dann nehm ich den 9700k 

Vom fertigen Projekt auf jeden Fall!
Sende heute Abend mal das vergeleichsfoto von corsair 240 und ophion evo 
Packe heute beide nebeneinander


----------



## Discocoonnect (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Für den 9700k wird aber noch ein zusätzlicher Kühler benötigt! Das nicht vergessen. Noctua NH-L9x65 ab €' '44,04 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland der hier?
Dan fehlt noch RAM und SSD/HDD, nicht?


----------



## Baschtiang (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Ja, super! Danke, dann nehm ich den!
Dann fehlt noch RAM, Festplatte und einen Kühler fürs gehäuse....da bin ich mir unsicher, ob ich jetzt WaKü oder Luft nehme


----------



## Discocoonnect (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Mit 16GB RAM kommt man als Gamer in der Regel aus, 32GB wären etwas zukunftssicherer. 
Ich schlage mal eine XM500 1TB für 120-125€ vor. Eine HDD ist natürlich auch noch möglich, da je nach Bedarf 1TB echt knapp ist.
Wie ein Kühler für das Gehäuse? Die GPU hat schon einen Kühler, dann brauch das Gehäuse noch Gehäuselüfter (max. 3x 120mm installierbar; 2x 120mm, wenn 3,5" HDD). Der Noctua ist ein CPU-Kühler. Eine Wakü würden diesen ersetzen, aber auch mal min 80€ kosten, eher 120€, wenn sie gut sein soll. Man könnte auch eine 120mm-Wakü überlegen statt 240mm.


----------



## Baschtiang (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Ok!
Welche 3 gehäuselüfter empfiehlst du? Gerne mit rgb 
Alpenföhn?


----------



## Discocoonnect (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Prinzipiell sind selbst billige/günstige Lüfter, wie ich sie habe (Arctic F12 PWM für 3-5€/Stk.), nicht schlecht. RGB-Lüfter gäbe es so ab 10-15€.
Akasa Vegas R7 LED Lüfter, RGB 120mm - Gehäuselüfter 120mm | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, die werden zumindest von AsRock offiziell supportet.
Cooler Master MasterFan MF120R ARGB, 120mm, 3er-Pack ab €' '41,53 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland das wären so die günstigsten.
Sonst guck einfach mal hier: ASRock  RGB Sync oder verwende einen RGB-Controller
Ja und genau, wurden dir nicht schon welche von Alpenföhn empfohlen?


----------



## Baschtiang (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Ja, wurden schon empfohlen


----------



## Baschtiang (7. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Hey ihr zwei 

Hier die Fotos vom direkten Vergleich 

Also meine Entscheidung ist hier sehr einfach, ein mega unterschied, werde definitiv das Ophion EVO nehmen  hätte gleich auf dich hören sollen


----------



## Baschtiang (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Hey Ho 

So das ist der finale Warenkorb!
Was denkt ihr? Fehlt noch was?

Mini gaming Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU

Nur mit dem Przessor bin ich mir unschlüssig ....


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*



Baschtiang schrieb:


> Hey Ho
> 
> So das ist der finale Warenkorb!
> Was denkt ihr? Fehlt noch was?
> ...



Vor dieser Entscheidung stand ich auch ... Soll es ein Intel oder AMD werden. 
Reviews und Tests angeschaut und gelesen und hab letztendlich den Ryzen 2600 gekauft.

YouTube

Wenn man sieht, in welchen Limit sich der 9600k bewegt ist man mit dem Rzyen im Vorteil.

Momentan Spiel ich RE 2 Remake, Anno 2205, Diablo 3, GW 2 und die alten Assassins Creed Teile, wenn die Zeit vorhanden ist. Der Prozessor langweilt sich beim Spielen. 
Streaming ist auch kein Akt mehr.


----------



## Baschtiang (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Vor dieser Entscheidung stand ich auch ... Soll es ein Intel oder AMD werden.
> Reviews und Tests angeschaut und gelesen und hab letztendlich den Ryzen 2600 gekauft.
> 
> YouTube
> ...



Sorry, hatte meine Frage komisch formuliert 
Die Frage mit dem Prozessor bezogsich nicht auf intel oder amd, sondern auf intel i5 oder i7...



Aber bin natürlich offen für Alle Anmerkungen


----------



## Discocoonnect (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*



Discocoonnect schrieb:


> Willst du den Sockel möglichst lang nutzen, dann nimm den 9700k, willst du Geld sparen, setze auf einen Ryzen 2600 mit B450 bzw. X470, falls Upgrade auf Ryzen Gen. 3 oder 4.


Also nicht falsch verstehen. Der 9600k ist immer noch eine gute Gaming-CPU, 8 Kerne sind aber eben zukunftssicherER. Die Ryzen sind auch definitiv nicht schlecht, nur etwas langsamer, aber vor allem günstiger. 
Kp, ob das hier schon jemand gesagt hat, ist ein langer Thread.

Sonst kannst du alles so nehmen. Die Lüfter kannst du sowohl mit Fernbedienung, als auch über die AsRock-Software steuern.
RAM hast du schon? Der fehlt sonst noch.


----------



## Baschtiang (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Ok, danke!

RAM hatte ich den angedacht: G.Skill Aegis DIMM 16GB, DDR4-3000 ab €' '90,52 (2019) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU. ?


----------



## Discocoonnect (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Ok wäre der, aber optisch ist der jetzt nicht so schick. Den hier hätte ich genommen Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) ab €' '108,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 99€ im Angebot auf MF
Der Aegis wird aber laufen, wird auch offiziell unterstützt.


----------



## Baschtiang (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Gebe ich dir Recht, optisch nicht sehr fein 

Ich überlege nur noch wegen der Kühlung. Sag mal deine ehrliche Meinung bitte...mit der Hardware ist eine AiO Wake doch eigentlich fürn Ar**h oder?


----------



## Discocoonnect (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Der Corsair ist schick, gegen RGB (ab 120€ spricht auch nix).

Also der Noctua ist schon ok, für OC ist dieser Kühler aber nicht geeignet, mit einer AiO wäre da was machbar (240mm von 80-150€ oder 120mm von 50-100€).
Gerade auch gesehen, dass der Noctua eher für 95W TDP gut ist, aber etwas mehr kann.
 Vlt. ist der besser geeignet?: be quiet! Shadow Rock LP ab €' '30,73 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 30€ Da muss man aber auf die RAM-Höhe etwas achten.


----------



## Baschtiang (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Danke, abermals 
Hast du für die AiO zwei Links für mich? 120 und 240?

DANKE!


----------



## Discocoonnect (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Was willst du denn für die AiO ausgeben bzw. willst du denn eine AiO, kostet halt was?
Falls AiO: Hast du Wünsche an die Optik (RGB, Farbe, Marke)? Hast du Wünsche an Features (Größe, Lautstärke)?


----------



## Baschtiang (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Budget: 100 euro (~)
Grösse: muss halt schön aussehen in dem ophion evo, nich reingequetscht...
Lautstärke: wichtigste, so leise wie es geht..
RGB: ja


----------



## Discocoonnect (9. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Eine 240mm Wakü müsste oben befestigt werden. Oben kann 240mm, 120mm habe ich nirgendwo gelesen, dass das geht, müsste aber. Also kleines Problem sehe ich hier den Airflow, wenn in dem Case durch den einen unten der hereinbläßt unten oben 2 rausblasen, ist eigentlich besser, wenn die warme Luft nach oben oder hinten weg kann. Das sollte aber trotzdem gehen mit dem noch oben rausblasen.
240mm:
Corsair WAK Cooling Hydro Series H100i PRO (240mm) - Externe Wasserkühlungen | Mindfactory.de 107€
Enermax LiqTech II All-in-One-Kühler 240mm RGB - WaKü CPU | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, 108€
be quiet! Silent Loop 240 Komplett-Wasserkühlung - Externe Wasserkühlungen | Mindfactory.de 114€
NZXT Kraken X52 V2 Komplett-Wasserkühlung - Externe Wasserkühlungen | Mindfactory.de 137€
Enermax Liq 240 RGB Komplett-Wasserkühlung - Externe Wasserkühlungen | Mindfactory.de 97€
120mm:
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...22-Komplett-Wasserkuehlung-120mm_1237159.html 87€
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...ro-Series-H60-120mm-Watercooling_1237499.html 68€

Die 120er halte ich aber auch nicht für genug, wenn du OC betreiben willst. Die Lüfter der Waküs können dir egal sein, da du sie so oder ersetzt. 

Die H100i (v2; Pro) halte ich für eine gute Wahl, für 135€, was ich für unnötig halte, gäbe es sie auch in voll-RGB. 
Der Silent Loop soll wohl auch ganz gut und sein, da habe ich nur aber mal von kleinen Problemen mit der Pumpe gehört.
Von NZXT-Waküs habe ich noch nie etwas Schlechtes gehört, die sind aber teuer.
Die Enermax Liq 240 ist günstig und ganz gut dafür, das gilt auch für die https://geizhals.de/cooler-master-masterliquid-ml240r-argb-mlx-d24m-a20pc-r1-a1809009.html

Falls ich hier einen Empfehlungsfehler gemacht habe, darf mich gerne wer korrigieren, von Waküs habe ich nur einen groben Überblick, wie gut was ist.


----------



## Baschtiang (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Wow Danke! 
Ich glaube, dass ich dann diese nehmen werde! Das passt oder?

Corsair Hydro Series H100i Pro RGB ab €'?'107,18 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Finaler Warenkorb: Mini gaming Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU

Gebrauchte Ware hier im Forum schon Erfahrung gemacht oder macht das Keinen Sinn?


----------



## Discocoonnect (10. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Kann man so machen, meine ich.

RAM fehlt weiterhin:
G.Skill Aegis DIMM 16GB, DDR4-3000 ab €'*'90,52 (2019) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU 90€
Corsair Vengeance LPX schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) ab €'*'106,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 99-105€ 
G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL16-18-18-38 ab €'*'110 (2019) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU 114€ RGB-RAM mit etwas schlechteren Timings (wie die von dem Aegis)
Corsair Vengeance RGB schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 ab €'*'125,11 (2019) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU 125€ RGB-RAM (geht auch in weiß)

Mit dem Markt im Forum habe ich mich noch nicht beschäftigt.

Die LEDs von GPU, Wakü und RAM+Lüfter musst alle über unterschiedliche Software steuern.


----------



## Baschtiang (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Geil, danke!
Corsair Vengeance RGB schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3000, CL15-17-17-35 ab €' '125,11 (2019) | Preisvergleich geizhals.eu EU
Das wird es werden...!

Werde alles nach und nach kaufen!
Zuerst macht es sinn das mainboard, lüfter und wakü zu kaufen oder?
Um sicherzustellen, wenn wirklich was nich passt, dann umtauschen zu können!
Mainboard, wakü, lüfter und netzteil ist ja nur eine platzfrage...?!


----------



## Discocoonnect (11. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Naja, also RAM, Wakü, MB und NT wären so das Wichtigste, um zu gucken, ob alles auch so reinpasst. Der Rest sollte dann auch passen.


----------



## Baschtiang (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

WaKü, Mainboard und Netzteil wird die Tage bestellt, wenn die Zeit da ist 
Werde berichten inkl. Fotos


----------



## Discocoonnect (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Alles klar. Bei Problemen und für Hilfestellungen einfach in den Thread hier Melden. Viel Spaß mit den Teilen und auf die Bilder freue ich mich schon, das Case sieht halt mega aus!


----------



## Baschtiang (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Die WaKü konnte ich schonmal soeben günstig bei eBay schießen (Corsair H100i Pro RGB) inkl. Versand 80 Euro 

Gibt es gutes IT Werkzeug? Vielleicht so ein Komplettset?


----------



## Discocoonnect (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Also für den Zusammenbau brauchst du eigentlich nur einen Schraubenzieher. 
Für Reperaturen etc habe ich das hier schon oft gut und empfohlen gesehen: iFixit Store Europe | Home also ein so ein Kit.


----------



## Baschtiang (13. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Prozessor wird es entweder der
Intel Core i5-9600K, 6x 3.70GHz, boxed ohne Kühler ab €'?'259,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Oder 
Intel Core i7-9700K, 8x 3.60GHz, boxed ohne Kühler ab €'?'423,90 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Werden...
Entscheidungshilfe benötigt


----------



## Lordac (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Servus,

ich würde den i7-9700k nehmen weil der Trend zu acht Kernen geht, und für die Plattform vermutlich nicht mehr viel neues kommen wird.

Letztlich kommt es aber darauf an, ob du den Aufpreis für zwei weitere Kerne zahlen möchtest.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Baschtiang (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Das Z390 was hier empfehlen wurde ist dann aber rtotzdem das Richtige?
Und....die H100i Pro RGB ist auch dann noch ausreichend?


----------



## Discocoonnect (14. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Mit dem i7 9700k kannst du das Mainboard problemlos nutzen. Die H100i ist da auch ausreichend, ja.

Aber Lordac hat schon recht, wie auch bei AMD, für 2 Kerne ein Aufpreis von über 50%.... (AMD 2600 auf 2700 --> 150 auf 250€ und i5 8600k auf 9700k --> 260 auf 420€).

Der 8600k würde dir reichen, es soll ja weiterhin Intel bleiben. Der 9700k wäre halt tendenziell besser länger einsetzbar.


----------



## Baschtiang (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Gehäuse bereits vorhanden 
Mainboard kommt morgen, WaKü heute und Netzteil auch heute 

Das werde ich dann schonmal platzieren, sodass ich testen kann, ob alles passt  sende dann Fotos


----------



## Baschtiang (15. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Sooo.....Netzteil ist verbaut....
Morgen kommt Mainboard und WaKü....

Schaut schonmal gut aus


----------



## Baschtiang (16. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Irgendwie passt das moinboard nich mit dieser blende, sende euch moin ein foto, brauch eure hilfe...


----------



## Baschtiang (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Hey Ho 
Ich hänge mal Fotos dran die selbsterklärend sind....ohne diese Blende passt das mainboard zu den im Gehäuse befindlichen Schraubvorkehrungen. Mit Blende dann nicht mehr....da fehlt ein kleines Stück, siehe ebenfalls auf Fotos ..... 

Vielleicht habt ihr eine Idee, ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende


----------



## Baschtiang (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Hier die Fotos:
1. Foto: das blanke gehäuse ohne Mainboard und ohne Blende.
2. Die "Scheiss Blende" 
3. Nur das Mainboard ins Gehäuse = Passt
4. Ebenfalls passend, aber nochmal von nah...
5. Gehäuse nur mit Blende (Ja, die Blende hat "knack" gemacht und geht nicht weiter rein drücken)
6. Gehäuse mit Blende von außen
7. + weitere: Mainboard und Blende im Gehäse und Nahaufnahme von den nicht passenden Vorkerhrungen für die Schrauben...

DANKE vorab für eure Hilfe


----------



## Discocoonnect (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Ich nehme mal an, dass hast du schon probiert, aber lässt sich die Blende noch irgendwie nach außen drücken und das MB noch fester dran, vlt. hängt es ja nur an einer kleinen Stelle.


----------



## Baschtiang (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Es muss ein kleiner Handgriff sein, denn es fehlt ja nicht viel und die passende Größe ist es sicher auch...ich bin vllt einfach zu doof...

Es fehlen wenige Millimeter, aber die Spannung ist noch zu groß, so kann ich das nicht reinschrauben....********

UPDATE: ich habe es, hatte die Blende zu weit oben eingesetzt, mit zu wenig gewalt  Es passt!


----------



## Baschtiang (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Eine doofe Frage habe ich da noch:

Diese lange breite PCI Kabel (Fotos) wie verlege ich das am besten?
So wie es aktuell ist oder unter dem Mainboard durch? Was schließe ich damit an?

Stehe gerade am Schlauch...?!


----------



## Discocoonnect (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Muss der Riser von unten oder parallel zu Grafikkarte rein? Man müsste das Kabel wohl hinter dem MB und der Graka langlegen.


----------



## Baschtiang (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Raijintek Ophion Mini-ITX Gehaeuse im Test – Seite 4 – Hartware

Da ist es obenrum verlegt...
Verstehe das nicht...

Das ist doch das Kabel woran die Graka auf der anderen Seite angeschlossen wird...oder?
Dann ist es doch schöner, wenn ich es unter das Mainboard lege...?


----------



## Discocoonnect (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Also das über das Mainboard zu legen ist Quatsch. Lege es unter das MB, ja.


----------



## Baschtiang (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Sooo....Mainboard und Netzteil sitzen (siehe Foto  )

Jetzt baue ich schonmal die WaKü ein, sollte ja gehen, auch ohne Prozessor, also zumindest die eine Befestigung der WaKü


----------



## Baschtiang (17. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Soeben Alpenföhn Wingboost 3 ARGB bestellt  62 Euro ist denk ich okay 
Jetzt warte ich noch auf ein CPU und GPU Schnäppchen 

RAM wird auch die Tage bestellt samt MX500


----------



## Baschtiang (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Habt ihr denn eine Empfehlung für Maus und Tastatur?

Und: Ich baue also den Radiator und die beiden mitgelieferten Lüfter der WaKü an die Radiotren und setze diese an die "Decke " des Gehäuses.
Und wo mach ich taktisch am Besten die drei Alpenföhn hin? Eine auf den "Boden" des Gehäuses, eine noch an die "Decke"?


----------



## Discocoonnect (19. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Also ich mag meine Logitech G502, abgesehen von recht hohen Gewicht von ~126g, sehr sehr gerne. Meine Tastatur ist eine G910 mit RomerG Switches, welche den MX-Brown sehr ähnlich sind. Die Maus kostet so 40-65€ und die Tastatur >110€, wobei sie oft unter 100€ ist, ich habe sie für 77€ bekommen. 
Trotzdem würde ich dir empfehlen in einen Elektonikgeschäft, wie Saturn oder Mediamarkt, zu gehen und einfach mal ein paar Sachen auszutesten, um dir mal einen groben Überblick zu schaffen. Ich empfehle bei der Tastatur aber auf jeden Fall taktile Switsches, die lineares fühlen sich für mich sehr komisch an. Ich finde leichtere Mäuse <100g angenehmer, allerdings ist auch das Geschmacksache. Lies dich einfach mal ein oder sag, ob du spezielle Vorstellungen hast.

Den Radiator kann du nur oben einbauen. Die mitgelieftern Lüfter können nicht weiterverwendet werden, es sei denn es passen auf beide Seiten vom Radiator je 2 Lüfter, was ich nicht glaube, dafür ist das Case eigentlich zu klein. 2 der Alpenföhn müssen an den Radiator und einer an den Boden. Die Frage ist jetzt, in welche Richtung soll, was pusten. 
Vorschlag 1: Radiator, 2x Lüfter darunter (blasen nach oben), 1x Lüfter unten (bläst nach oben)
Vorschlag 2: 2x Lüfter (blasen nach innen), 1x Lüfter (bläst nach unten).
Vorschlag 3: ?


----------



## Baschtiang (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Also so wie er hier im Video meinst du?
Oder meinst du radiator direkt ans gehäuse und lüfter vor den radiator(näher zu mainboard)?

YouTube


----------



## Discocoonnect (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Ja, genauso meinte ich das. Dachte mir so, dass es je eher besser wäre, wenn die Warme Luft nach nach oben weg kann, ist dann halt nicht so toll, wenn nur einer reinpustet und 2 raus.


----------



## Baschtiang (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Also genau so wie in dem video bauen oder?


----------



## Discocoonnect (20. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Wäre eine Idee, könnte man ja zur Not noch umbauen. Du kannst dir ja auch mal andere Waküs in dem Case angucken.


----------



## Baschtiang (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Also habe das mal im Internet geschaut, vor Allem bei Youtube.
Viele sagen, dass es mehr Sinn macht, erst die Lüfter an das Gehäuse und unter die Lüfter den Radiator. Damit die Lüfter die kalte Luft von außen hereinbringen, sonst würde der Radiator warm werden durch die warme Luft im Gehäuse. Macht ja Sinn.

Das heisst ich werde vorerst es so gestalten wie im Video:

- Lüfter direkt ans Gehäuse
- Dann den Radiator dran
- ein weiterer Lüfter in Bottom, sodass der die Luft die von oben herunter geblasen wird dann heraustransportiert wird...?

Oder habe ich einen Denkfehler?


----------



## Discocoonnect (21. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Die Idee ist gut. Die Lüfter bekommen so am meisten Luft zu pusten. Die warme Luft landet dann halt im Gehäuse, wenn sie durch den Radiator ist. Der Lüfter unten müsste die Luft dann unten herausblasen, was ok, aber nicht optimal ist.


----------



## Baschtiang (26. Februar 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Moin!
Wakü ist verbaut, prozessor bestellt 

Ein rat noch: gibt es auch ein ram mit beleuchtung als ein 16er teil und nicht zwei 8er?


----------



## Discocoonnect (1. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Einzelne 16er-Riegel sollte es geben, allerdings kannst du, bei nur Einbau von einem, kein Dualchannel nutzen, was Performance wegfallen lässt. Bei mITX gleich 2x8 oder 2x16GB. Auch würde 8 und 16 gehen, aber wäre etwas unausgewogen. Dazu kann ich dir gerne etwas Genaueres heraussuchen.


----------



## Baschtiang (1. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Ok, dann nehm ich die zwei mal 8 fürs Erste


----------



## Baschtiang (3. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Sooo! Prozessor und RAM bestellt 

Welche Grafikkarte soll ich nehmen...?! Bin da hin und hergerissen.... brauch tipps 

Und eine Platzfrage: stehe am Schlauch, wohin mit der ssd? Habe ich ein Konstruktions- oder Denkfehler?


----------



## Discocoonnect (4. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Waren wir nicht mal iwi bei einer RTX 2070 MSI Armor? 

Von Caseking: 
"Direkt hinter der vorderen Abdeckung finden zwei 2,5-Zoll-Datenträger Platz. Verzichtet man auf einen Lüfter am Boden, passt dort wahlweise zwei 2,5-Zoll-Laufwerke oder sogar ein 3,5-Zoll-Datenträger hin. "


----------



## Baschtiang (4. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Ok...dann passt das wohl noch irgendwo rein...danke...

Ja bei der GraKa waren wir...wenn ich so viel Kohle ausgebe, dann wollte ich mal checken, ob es vllt noch ne bessere Variante der 2070 gibt oder eine 1070 TI vllt doch die bessere ist...?!


----------



## Discocoonnect (4. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Was hast du nochmal für einen Monitor?

Varianten:
-GTX 1660 Ti: 6GB VRAM, 270-310€,
-GTX 1070: 8GB VRAM, 290€, kaum noch erhältlich (fast nur noch die mini), so schnell wie GTX 1660 Ti
-Vega 56: 8GB VRAM, 300-350€, deutlich höherer TDP als die GTX, etwas schneller als die oberen GTX
-GTX 1070 Ti: Vergiss es, die ist viel zu teuer, wenn man sie noch neu kauft
-RTX 2060: 6GB VRAM, 350-420€, so auf Niveau einer GTX 1070 Ti
-Vega 64: selbe wie bei Vega 56, nur alles noch etwas mehr (auch die Leistung gut mehr), 380-420€, RTX 2060 < Vega 64 < RTX 2070
-RTX 2070: 8GB VRAM, 480-580€, etwas teuer für die Leistung, aber sonst ganz gut

6GB VRAM halte ich bei Leistung dieser Karten einfach für zu wenig. Die Vega werden eben etwas wärmer.


----------



## Baschtiang (4. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Okay, danke! Coole Zusammenfassung 
Dann wird es die 2070!
Und welches modell der 2070er Reihe? Armor? Rox? Gaming z?


----------



## Discocoonnect (4. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Die Armor ist absolut fine, die Strix und Gaming Z sind für ab 560€ eben mit die Topmodelle. Guck nur, dass die Karte reinpasst.


----------



## Baschtiang (4. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Monitor benq zowie 2755


----------



## Baschtiang (4. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*



Discocoonnect schrieb:


> Die Armor ist absolut fine, die Strix und Gaming Z sind für ab 560€ eben mit die Topmodelle. Guck nur, dass die Karte reinpasst.



Welche der drei würdest du nehmen?


----------



## Discocoonnect (4. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Also der Monitor halt wohl nur 75Hz bei FHD. Dafür wäre die RTX 2070 echt overpowered. Wolltest du einen neuen Monitor kaufen? 

Ich würde vermutlich die Armor für 500€ nehmen, wenn mein Budget sehr begrenz wäre. Die Armor hat nette Beleuchtung und ist auch sonst ganz gut. Die Gaming Z und die Strix kosten eben die >10% mehr. Ist dir das der Aufpreis wert, dann hast du einen leiseren Kühler, mehr OC-Potential und noch bessere Optik.


----------



## Baschtiang (4. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Monitor neukauf ist erstmal nicht geplant ...


----------



## Discocoonnect (4. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Also, dann würde ich sogar eher maximal eine GTX 1660 Ti oder Vega 56 empfehlen, die kosten gerade so 300€ (200€ weniger als die 2070) und reichen bei Weitem!


----------



## Baschtiang (4. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Die aktuellsten games kann ich da auf voller auflösung zocken oder?


----------



## Discocoonnect (4. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Hehe, die akutellsten Games kannst du mit einer einer GPU <100€ spielen. Für FHD 75Hz ist eine Vega oder GTX 1660 Ti schon ziemlich stark.


----------



## Baschtiang (4. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Okay danke!
Morgen kommt der cpu und Ram


----------



## Baschtiang (5. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Sooo ram ist eingeklickt 
Morgen kommt der prozessor, dann die wakü drauf und die verkabelung, danm fehlt noch die SSD und die GraKa  halte euch am laufenden


----------



## Baschtiang (6. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Sooo CPU ist installiert, Ram auch 

Jetzt habe ich nochmal eine Frage zur WaKü:

Ich habe mal 6 Fotos hinzugefügt, einzig die Variante zum Ram hin scheidet aus, weil es dort zu eng ist...die andere Seite ist auch eng, würde eng werden....
Also stellt sich mir die Frage wie rum ihr die WaKü einbauen würdet...?!

Danke


----------



## Discocoonnect (6. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

So wie in Bild 4, vlt. die Schläuche noch etwas schöner legen. Da wohl nur noch die GPU fehlt, kannst du den PC ja mal austesten.


----------



## Baschtiang (6. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

SSD fehlt auch noch...Dann baue ich das so ein, USB von WäKu zu Mainboard ebenfalls angeschlossen.

Wie meinst du austesten...? Alles anschließen, da habe ich am meisten Angst vor


----------



## Discocoonnect (6. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Ich meinte um 180° andersrum. Mach, wie du meinst, aber der PC muss mal an.


----------



## Baschtiang (6. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Ja, schliesse moin das netzteil ans Mainboard an! Dann die ganzen Rgbs... dann stell ich ihn mal an...

180 grad andersherum liegen die kabel aber direkt an den lüftern vom radiator...?!


----------



## Baschtiang (9. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Ich hab nochmal eine Frage: Die RGB der Alpenföhn Lüfter, wo schließe ich die denn an...?

Die RGB der Wakü an das SATA kabel des Mainboards...aber wo dann der Anschluss rein?


----------



## Discocoonnect (9. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Du müsstest die beiden Header habe:  -1 x RGB LED Header* - 1 x Addressable LED Header**. Da solltest du die anschließen können, du müsstest die doch eigentlich auch zusammenschalten können, nicht?


----------



## Baschtiang (9. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Ok, das eine kann ich ignorieren, da ich die Lüfter mit den Anschlüssen der Wakü verbinden muss und via Sata an Strom anschließen muss...und das andere Kabel muss an CPU Fan vom Mainboard....dann passt das...

Hast du eine gute Idee für das Kabelmanagement? Habe mal ein paar Bilder hinzugefügt....

Hätte vielleicht ein kleineres Netzteil nehmen sollen oder? ITX?


----------



## Baschtiang (9. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Mit einem ITX Netzteil hätte ich brutal mehr Platz und die RGB Lüfter oben am Radiotor würden besser zur Geltung kommen! Oder was denkst du?


----------



## Discocoonnect (9. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Ein kleineres NT wäre eine Option gewesen. 
Du könntest das SP11 zurückschicken und eins von denen nehmen:
450 Watt Corsair SF Series SF450 Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile SFX | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
600 Watt Corsair SF Series SF600 Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile SFX | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,
Es gibt sicher auch noch Alternativen von Enermax und Be Quiet, aber die beiden hier sind ganz gut, meine ich mal.


----------



## Baschtiang (9. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Sind die kleineren schlechter bzw lauter? Hab ich da irgendwelche Nachteile?


----------



## Discocoonnect (9. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Ich habe mich zu SFX-Netzteilen bisher nicht weiter informiert, sollten sie aber eigentlich nicht großartig sein.


----------



## Discocoonnect (10. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

450 Watt Corsair SF Series SF450 Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile SFX | Mindfactory.de - Hardware, Gerade für 50€ bei MF drin.


----------



## Baschtiang (10. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Habe gestern schon das sp11 zurückgesendet und das 600er gekauft  

Aber DANKE! 

Hast du einen tipp wie man kabel zb von den lüftern am besten in die ecken legt und dort befestigt..?

Einfach klebeband, aber das schaut kacke aus


----------



## Discocoonnect (10. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Kabel, die so rumfliegen mit Kabelbindern befestigen. So ganz schwarzes Klebeband könnte gehen, die Wärmeentwicklung könnte aber ganz eventuell dem Kleber zu schaffen machen, was ich aber nicht wirklich glaube.

Mit dem SFX-NT solltest du ein paar Kabel dahinter langlegen können. Versuch die Kabel möglichst an Ecken entlanglaufen zu lassen. Ein mITX-Build hat so seine Nachteile beim CM.


----------



## Baschtiang (13. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Yeahhhh anbei mal ein aktueller Status:

A5285616-1-BA8-4065-BF78-637299-EE5-FDF — imgbb.com
B8205-D1-D-9-B34-44-E2-9-CA6-162367-C9-F011 — imgbb.com
74-B9870-C-DBB1-4-CC7-B695-47-DE02156116 — imgbb.com
7-DA98048-8-BE6-471-D-AF01-B9-FCDC4-E92-D6 — imgbb.com
8-CAE5042-F8-FA-44-B8-B88-D-21-B9712-F6834 — imgbb.com
https://ibb.co/ncXc96K
https://ibb.co/0YTZSpT


----------



## Baschtiang (13. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Was noch nicht funktioniert ist das installieren von windows, da meine ssd nich erkannt wird... muss ich abends nochmal die Anschlüsse prüfen, war dann gestern zu spät!

Und wozu ich nochmal deine Hilfe benötige: der anschluss der alpenföhn rgb ! Strom haben Sie, aber der eine anschluss (siehe foto mit meiner hand und dem stecker) weiss ich nicht wie verbinden! Zumal ich den ja drei mal habe... vrauch ich da einen adapter?!?!

Danke!


----------



## Discocoonnect (13. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Das System erkennt die Platte nicht, du musst, glaube, erst die SSD als Medium bzw. neues Volumen erkennbar machen (über einen anderen PC?). Es ist ne Weile her, seitdem ich ein OS installiert habe.

Ist da kein Anschluss am MB?


----------



## Baschtiang (13. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Zu der SSD: ich habe nur den SATA angeschlossen ich dussel und nicht den zweiten Stecker. Kann das sein?

Zu den RGB Lüftern: Ich weiss nicht wo ich diese anschliessen soll....kannst du mal schauen bitte?


----------



## TrueRomance (13. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Einmal mit sata ans Mainboard und am Netzteil sind die Kabel für die Stromversorgung der ssd. Dieses muss auch angeschlossen sein.


----------



## Baschtiang (13. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Ok, cool, Danke, das ist der Fehler für die SSD 

Und hat jemand eine Idee mit dem scheiss rgb anschluss für die alpenföhn lüfter? Wie bekommen ich diesen Stecker an das Mainboard? Und vor Allem drei mal


----------



## Lordac (13. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Servus,

steht dazu nichts in der Anleitung vom Kühler/Mainboard?

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Baschtiang (13. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Anleitung bei Kühlern von Wingboost 3 rgb waren nicht dabei (Ja, es waren neue ).
Anleitung von Mainboard beinhaltet nichts über so einen Anschluss........Leider...

http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/Manual/QIG/Z390 Phantom Gaming-ITXac_multiQIG.pdf
--> Seite 46, ich verstehe es aber nicht


----------



## TrueRomance (13. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Hast du dir das 3er Pack der luffis geholt oder einzeln? Im 3er Pack ist ein rgb Controller bei


----------



## Baschtiang (13. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Shit! Nur einzeln... , weil die dreiersets ausverkauft waren  welcher rgb controller ist das?


----------



## TrueRomance (13. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Keine Ahnung obs den einzeln gibt. Frag mal bei alpenföhn an und erkläre die Situation. Vielleicht schicken sie dir einen zu


----------



## Discocoonnect (13. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Ist es dir iwi möglich die Lüfter bzw. die RGB-Beleuchtungs von denen zusammenzuschalten?


----------



## Baschtiang (13. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*



Discocoonnect schrieb:


> Ist es dir iwi möglich die Lüfter bzw. die RGB-Beleuchtungs von denen zusammenzuschalten?



Was meinst du genau...?!


----------



## Baschtiang (13. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung obs den einzeln gibt. Frag mal bei alpenföhn an und erkläre die Situation. Vielleicht schicken sie dir einen zu



Hab denen mal auf facebook geschrieben


----------



## Discocoonnect (14. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*



Baschtiang schrieb:


> Was meinst du genau...?!



Naja, Lüfter haben oft, wenn man sie als Pack kauft, Adapter/Verteiler (kein Controller oder HUB!), dass man nur einen Anschluss am MB braucht.


----------



## Baschtiang (15. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Tatsächlich sendet mir Alpenföhn die restlichen Teile aus dem Bundle kostenfrei zu  Danke für den Tipp!!!


----------



## Baschtiang (21. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Alpenföhn liefert die Teile kostenlos in 1-2 Wochen 

Dann bau ich mir noch die geforce 2070 armor ein, sollte dann ein aktzeptabler pc sein ?!

Habt ihr noch empfehlungen für nen guten monitor? Habe gutes von aoc gelesen?!


----------



## Lordac (21. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Servus,

beim Monitor muss man leider etwas Glück haben mit dem Panel, zu 100% hat dies scheinbar kein Hersteller im Griff.

Wenn es ein IPS-Bildschirm sein soll, würd ich den AOC Agon AG271QG in Betracht ziehen, bei TN den Dell S2719DGF.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Baschtiang (21. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Was hälst du bzw ihr von curved?


----------



## Lordac (21. März 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Servus,

ich hab eine Zeit lang den Asus PG27VQ favorisiert, weil er im PCGH-Test sehr gut abgeschnitten hat.

In einem Elektromarkt vor Ort hab ich mir die gebogene Form angeschaut, aber das half nur bedingt etwas.
Ich denke man muss das zuhause testen, wenn man fast nur spielt soll es recht gut sein, für den Office-/Internetalltag ist aber wohl ein gerader Bildschirm besser, zumindest für mich.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Baschtiang (2. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Soo die tage kontaktierte mich alpenföhn, dass die kostenlosen teile die tage eintreffen 
Sende dann ein Foto 

Aber bei der grafikkarte bin ich mir immer noch unschlüssig  .......


----------



## Discocoonnect (2. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Was gibt es da noch zu entscheiden? Zwischen was schwankst du noch?


----------



## Baschtiang (3. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

1070 und 1070 ti werden nicht mehr produziert... daher extrem teuer...
Die 2070: welche variante...

Oder vllt doch die 2080?!

Einfache 2080er oder doch dann ne rog strix 2070 zb...

Oder doch die 2070 armor...?!


----------



## TrueRomance (3. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

In welcher Auflösung und Refreshrate soll denn zukünftig gezockt werden, ohne den ganzen thread nochmal lesen zu müssen?


----------



## Baschtiang (3. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Es soll wqhd gezockt werden! Aktuell habe ich den benq zowie rl2755!

Dieser wird ersetzt durch 4k


----------



## Monkkey (3. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen aber als gehäuse würde ich das nehmen Enthoo Evolv ITX Mini-ITX.

Als Wasser Kühlung EK-KIT S280 und packst noch nen 2 radi oben oder vorne rein.  (oben ohne Lüfter)

Dann kannst bestimmt noch die Graka mit kühlen. 

3 Silent lüfter rein 2 vorne einer hinten und hast nen geilen rechner.


----------



## Baschtiang (3. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Ok aber der pc steht schon  ophion evo als case 

Es geht nur noch darum: welche grafikkarte...


----------



## Discocoonnect (3. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

Der Beitrag ist ja schon ein wenig älter. Also nur nochmal, um sicher zu gehen, es soll ein 4k-Monitor gekauft werden und bei anspruchsvolleren Titeln die Auflösung auf WQHD gestellt werden, richtig?
Für 4k wäre eine 2080 anzuraten, für WQHD würde eine 1070 meist reichen, obwohl ich schon auf eine 2070 setzen würde.


----------



## Baschtiang (3. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

... eine normale 2070 (z.B Armor) oder eine pimpbare (zb rog strix)...

Was ist da eine gute wahl?


----------



## Discocoonnect (11. April 2019)

*AW: Gaming PC -Mini-ITX- für 1200-1500 Euro*

8GB ZOTAC GeForce RTX 2070 GAMING AMP Extreme Core Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) | Mindfactory.de Oder das als Mittelding für 533€, wenn die reinpasst.
Guck einfach, die Entscheidung kann ich dir nicht abnehmen. Die Armor, Gaming Z/X/Aktiv, Strix, Dual und AMP müssten zu den ordentlichsten Modellen gehören.


----------

